# Arcadia T5 Lamps and Controllers



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

I want to get hold of some of the new Arcadia T5 lamps and a double controller.

Can anyone recommend a good reputable store please?


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

ive looked myself all today

888reptiles but not that cheap

surreypetsupplies - very cheap in comparison


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply....The post above warning about Surrey Pet supplies is off putting


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

ye i thought same, but if you look, that thread has become a sales chat thread with everyone seeming happy. t5 starter £18 cheaper from them than 888 reptiles


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Might order from there then...I just found this one too

Aquacadabra - Fishkeeping with a Touch of Magic

who are also selling on ebay


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

id go with the cheapest, people seem happy with surrey supplies so im goin with them


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah I'll go with the cheapest too. Just saw that other place and thought it may be of interest.


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

hi ya mate, i was having the same problem looking for a T5 controller and bulb, so i tryed surreypets as they were the cheapest, orded them on the 27/2 and they arrived today 8/3, the bulb i orded had smashed on transport so i rang them up straight away, i had to take some pictures of the broken bulb just to prove to them i wasnt trying to rip them off and there sending me a replacement bulb out today, no harm in trying them as there been good with the customer survice ive recieved.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah i think there always a risk with bulbs by post, but that wouldnt be thier fault, if the individuals who work for the courier arent that careful then there is a risk ,but the controller is cheap and shuld arrive fine. id probably prefer to buy the bulb from a physical shop ,but not sure if any local stock the t5s


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Stores with product instore or online

Swell, surrey pets, Aquacadabra, warehouse aquatics, Southcoast exotics, crystal palace,cold blooded, Emsworth, the grange, Hertfordshire fisheries, world of water watford,staines,Wildwoods,fathoms, Jap koi, creature comforts totton,888, live foods by post,Ameyzoo,jungle phaze,

John


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Ordered this morning from Surrey


----------

